

Why We Should All Learn a Little Code - thejteam
http://www.thesmokingjacket.com/humor/118495

======
mhomde
Learning to code might be a good idea, but I think the notion that it will be
comparable to spanish or other "life skills" in the overseeable time (although
fashionable) is wrong.

Normal people will probably never be required to code in their every day life.
Good UX and software will make most of those scenarios more userfriendly than
writing actual code. If anything I think even programmers are going towards
less coding and more tooling & generating.

Neither do I think you should learn coding just because it pays well, you're a
girl, there's a demand for programmers or that its easy to learn.

Learn coding because you find it fun, challenging. Because you enjoy learning
and creating. Making pure thoughtstuff into reality. Code is one of the few
artifacts that is free to ship, duplicate and produce (not counting your
time), and there's something magical about that.

I can't judge people who "just needs a paycheck" and learning a little code
might be a fun hobby. On the other hand I've seen these "blue-collar"
programmers wreak havoc on any project they're on.

Becoming experienced in something demands time, and in order to invest that
time you need interest and passion. If you're neither interested nor
passionate about programming, why not pursue something that does?

...On the other hand, the day when robots and machines do most of the work,
what are we to do? Program the robots until the day they start programming
themselves? Perhaps the better bet is to go into culture & entertainment (for
or new robotic overlords)

------
sparkygoblue
Link without NSFW images:

<http://www.onlinecollege.org/Program-or-Be-Programmed>

------
rantony
The title is bit deceiving. IMHO there is nothing like "Learn a Little Code".
Its like saying 20% prostitute or 5% pregnant. Its either a programmer or not.

------
mikeevans
"Facebook bought FriendFeed for $47 million and have done nothing with the
startup."

Isn't the current activity feed based on what FriendFeed created?

------
klsvu
Good infographic, surprising to see that the number of female students in CS
has gone down so much.

~~~
haimez
Interesting yes, but a dubious claim: "Actually, programming pioneers were
mostly women"

Literally could not continue reading the post after that claim.

------
paigalhaes
NSFW ads in that page

~~~
carlsednaoui
Thanks for the heads up!

